# Password reset cleared all my history  :-(



## Keata (Nov 17, 2021)

As a result of getting a new computer I had to reset my password here at TUG.  While it shows I have been a  member for a long time it shows no messages.  With all the fraudsters I really hope this doesn't impact me ability to be a renter or rentee.  Anyway to fix this?  Thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2021)

Have you always posted as @Keata ?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2021)

Getting a new computer shouldn't affect your username/password. If you enter them as they are registered, your account and messages will be restored.


----------



## Keata (Nov 17, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Have you always posted as @Keata ?



Yes I have


----------



## Keata (Nov 17, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Getting a new computer shouldn't affect your username/password. If you enter them as they are registered, your account and messages will be restored.



The issue was I forgot my password so I needed to reset it - that is what caused this to happen


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2021)

is no link between your password and the number of messages you have.  it shows this account as a guest registered in 2015.

there is also no record of any membership under this name or email address.  if you have posted many times since joining, im guessing you did it under a different login?

is a match to your IP address for the username KiKiDee that has hundreds of posts.


----------



## Keata (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you Brian.  I thought I used Keata here as well as Cruise Critic - it is KikKi Dee that is for TUG.  Boy what a senior memory moment


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2021)

Keata said:


> Thank you Brian.  I thought I used Keata here as well as Cruise Critic - it is KikKi Dee that is for TUG.  Boy what a senior memory moment


Now if you can dredge up that old password from your memory, your archives should be made whole.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 17, 2021)

Lost passwords can be dealt with:
Lost password - how to have it reset


----------



## chapjim (Nov 18, 2021)

Keata said:


> Thank you Brian.  I thought I used Keata here as well as Cruise Critic - it is KikKi Dee that is for TUG.  Boy what a senior memory moment



Like I ain't never done that!  (Hat tip to Larry the Cable Guy)


----------

